# XM360 DB (07-01-17)



## godreborn (Jul 1, 2017)

new xm360 db 07-01-17.  I'll try to release a new one on the first of the month starting now instead of random days throughout the months.


```
https://www.mediafire.com/?p1itaqupt5npb1p
```


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 1, 2017)

Why not make one single thread here and update the OP with a new link every month?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 1, 2017)

good question.  I didn't think about doing that.  I'll post next month's in that scene release forum.


----------



## AACThaKid (Mar 30, 2018)

godreborn said:


> new xm360 db 07-01-17.  I'll try to release a new one on the first of the month starting now instead of random days throughout the months.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Link Dead!


----------



## godreborn (Mar 30, 2018)

AACThaKid said:


> Link Dead!



yes, I delete old databases.  there's no need to use that.


----------



## Fedhirweg (Jul 5, 2018)

godreborn said:


> yes, I delete old databases.  there's no need to use that.


Where can i find the latest database?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 5, 2018)

Fedhirweg said:


> Where can i find the latest database?



I didn't even realize it was the beginning of the month again.  you can create your own via my tutorial.  

here's the latest I have:    http://www.mediafire.com/file/pjao586mu7aflf0/godreborn_xm36 0_db_04-02-18.rar


----------



## Fedhirweg (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank you so much. And i would really appreciate a link to your tutorial as well because i suck at finding stuff.


----------



## danuota (Oct 20, 2018)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/pjao586mu7aflf0/godreborn_xm36 0_db_04-02-18.rar
Link Dead


----------



## godreborn (Oct 20, 2018)

danuota said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/pjao586mu7aflf0/godreborn_xm36 0_db_04-02-18.rar
> Link Dead



here's the latest:

Pinky's Xbox360 Tutorials

I always delete old databases:


----------



## danuota (Oct 20, 2018)

godreborn said:


> here's the latest:
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/pinkys-xbox360-tutorials.454068/page-2
> 
> I always delete old databases:


Thanks!


----------



## Geohound (Apr 5, 2021)

How can I make a eu or USA or aus or Gb dB file


----------



## godreborn (Apr 5, 2021)

you need to look up the official website.  then use that as your localization with the four character code.  like this: https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/store/b/xbox  en-gb is the code to use.  this is great britain.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 5, 2021)

change /X to /D for dlc btw.


----------



## Geohound (Apr 5, 2021)

Ok thnx I check it out is there a way to check eu or only nl or us or gb etc


----------



## godreborn (Apr 5, 2021)

you can do just about any country as long as xbox website exists for it.  the netherlands, if that's what you mean, is nl-NL.


----------



## Geohound (Apr 5, 2021)

Thnx I Wil test it out when I have the chance I am very grateful for your support


----------



## Geohound (Apr 5, 2021)

What's the /L, stands for I tried it I did not get the csv file after I did Xm360server.EXE /D /L nl-nl


----------

